# Any opinion on this machines value ?



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

Looking into getting a used snowblower. Wanted to know if anyone had an opinion on this one. Obviously if everything looked good other than the stated problem. I can fix it but I have no idea about snowblowers efficiency moving snow, or resale value, but it does look exceptional and I’d do a prime test to check it out, funny but if that fixed it would he still sell it? Model is listed as 237.886912. Unless of course if it’s just a Craig’s scam. 
thanks, Andrew


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Don't let the shiny red finish fool you, there is nothing exceptional about that machine. Adequate at best. But you don't mention a price or the stated problem so we can't really judge. For a $100 or $200 OK. Look elsewhere if it exceeds that.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

? ‘S 
Driveway size
Location
Might be ok machine for $

I’ve worked on these and they can do the job with proper Maint
If not overworked. It is not a premium heavy duty snowblower but depending on your needs it may be good for you

Everyone has there favorites and some here like heavy duty even though a standard machine will do the job. 

Others will chime in If you give us more info about your property we like pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m sorry I left that important info out. It’s Craig’s list. i think it’s over 10 years old, looks exceptional all around, but of course that means nothing about the its ability to operate. Here is what the ad said:
I have had this snowblower for years and it worked perfectly fine. Last season it did not crank on and I believe it is due to the fact that gas was left in the tank and it now just needs to have the carburetor cleaned. This is a common issue and is an easy fix for those who understand how to work and maintain snowblowers. It has no rust and the body is in like new condition as it was always kept in a garage under the Craftsman cover. 

Serious inquiries only.
Cash Only.
the price listed is $400


----------



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

Actually now that I looked at the pic closel, the machine has no signs of wear or use. The part of the handles where it folds still has the shipping plastic on it. The cover has its folds, and the spark plug wire looks out of place- goes under the valve cover breather hose.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

people offer me free craftsman blowers all the time.
i turn them down


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't know that machine, so don't know what I'd expect a fair selling price to be. However, I'd seriously consider aggressively talking someone down from their listed price when the machine is non-functional, the owner _thinks_ he knows why, but isn't actually sure. If it's the carb, and if cleaning a carb is so easy, why hasn't he done it and listed a fully functional machine?


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Andrewnyc said:


> the machine has no signs of wear or use


Sure, except the owner states it has been used in the past ("it worked perfectly fine").


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say if it was in running condition $400 may be a decent deal for the machine but not running. i think it would be hard to get that much for it with it not running. i have seen similar machines that were actually running and working in the $250-400 range. you might get as high as $600 if it ran and was super clean but might be a harder sell at that price range.


----------



## Andrewnyc (Jan 10, 2022)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

I wouldn't pay more than $150-200 max. A 10 year old machine in good working order that was not an expensive unit to start is now worth $350-$550 max if in full working order.

This machine is cosmetically nice, but it is not in exceptional condition. If it was, it would be working. The fact that the owner let it get gummed up speaks to the maintenance. This makes me wonder how often the oil was changed.

You can find a better deal. If you are keen on the unit, offer $150. The seller is not getting a lot of offers on a non-functioning unit.


----------

